# Fëanor's Two Handed Sword - Now a reality



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 7, 2018)

For anyone interested:

https://www.medievalcollectibles.com/p-21650-feanors-two-handed-sword-with-scabbard-and-belt.aspx


Looks pretty snazzy!


CL


----------



## lotrfox (Nov 8, 2018)

They just have three (sting, glamdring, and anduril), but I've heard great things from united cutlery too!

http://www.unitedcutlery.com/Category.aspx?cat=LR


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 8, 2018)

I believe those United Cutlery swords are of the "decorative" type, as opposed to forged and tempered blades, which the Feanor sword appears to be. That is, they are "replicas"; reviews I've seen refer to the "false edge".

The company CL linked seems to sell both types, so it's a good idea to inquire which kind you're ordering.

I always wanted Sting, ever since reading The Hobbit many years ago. As far as I know, the replica is the only kind made.

I note that the Medieval Collectibles people list Sting as on sale for $139. I've seen knock-offs for as little as $25.

BTW, Museum Replicas also has the United Cutlery swords, so you may want to take a look -- they list Sting for $129:

https://www.museumreplicas.com/hobbit-sting-sword-of-bilbo-baggins

I just saw one of the Sting knock-offs on ebay for $8.95, so I guess it depends on how "accurate" and official you want to be.


----------



## Miguel (Nov 8, 2018)

They should make a Tolkien Land and have an attraction where you go into this huge dark gate and right before entering the action you'll have to wait in this creepy lobby where you could see a gigantic replica of the Grond hammer laying against a spiked wall. Do it!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 8, 2018)

You could write to Universal:

https://www.tolkiensociety.org/2018/04/lord-of-the-rings-theme-park-rumoured-for-orlando/


----------



## Miguel (Nov 9, 2018)

Omg, that's too awesome. The other parks mentioned in the article sound very promising too. It would be nice if they could recreate Hobbiton and Bree on areas as big as a golf course. Have a pint at The Prancing Pony, be chased by orcs through labyrinths and join the challenge of destroying the ring with your pals! xD I wish it was located here instead


----------

